# Dog obsessed with rabbits!



## cherrie_pie1589 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, i really need some advice regarding my dog and her obsessive behaviour with our rabbits! :001_unsure:

She is a belgian shepherd malinois called lacey and we rescued her from dogs trust last year, we've had her for about 6 months now and we had the rabbits before we got her. We used to let the rabbits out everyday in the run but since we've had lacey we haven't been able to do this because the run didnt have a roof (she could just hop right into the run). For this period, lacey took hardly any notice of the rabbits and wasn't bothered by them at all. Last week i decided to build a new run with a roof on so the rabbits could come out more, ever since lacey just hasn't left the run and hutch alone, whether the rabbits are in or out. Everytime she is let out in the garden she runs straight to the rabbits, bounding from side to side of the run, barking like a mad dog! Today she has managed to rip a big hole in the wire of the run trying to get to them  

I have tried calling her over to me, offering treats and toys and physically pulling her away from the rabbits but she either ignores me or goes straight back to the run. My parents have suggested rehoming the rabbits but i really dont want it to result to that  

How can i stop her being so obsessed with them?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear your problem..

I have to watch my Male collie with my rabbits but he knows when i say NO! he knows what i mean..
It is srtange that it not botherd before untill now...:aureola:
Hope you get it sorted soon....mybe when she go's near the run go up to her removed her and just be firm ..wont be an over night thing will take a while but be firm..Good Luck


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

i think its a case of a very very stern NO! and pull her away, or step between her and the rabbits, when she comes forward to see them, NO! and move her away. it may take you a while but she should get the message. Make sure you keep the same command. Ours would constantly bark at the gate and everyone would say a diffo thing. now we all just use NO! and he stops and comes in. if she walks past and doesnt bother with them by all means praise her!

*Heidi*


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hiya, I think you need to make her know that rabbits arent 'good' to play with/go for..

Have you tried using a shaker bottle or training discs?

Have her on a lead and bring her closer to the rabbits. When she looks at them, shake the bottle and command her to 'leave' in a firm tone. Jerk the lead a little and get her to look away from the rabbits.
Do this and keep getting closer to the rabbits and getting her not to look at them.

I agree, it is not going to happen overnight, but if you make looking or going towards the rabbits unpleasant, and give her a really tasty treat for ignoring them, I hope it will work?

I had a bunny years ago and my collie x lab was obsessed with it and thats what I did, I could have them quite happily out in the garden, bunny munching grass and dog relaxing with a bone.. whereas before she would obsessively try and eat him!

Good luck.

x


----------



## cherrie_pie1589 (Mar 2, 2009)

I think it is just gunna be a case of perseverance with her, i did think about using a shaker bottle so i think i shall try that with her! Only problem is i'm not always at home as i work most days and my dad just normally lets her out in the garden on her own. So she will be free to relish in her rabbit obsessed behaviour! :thumbdown:

I shall keep trying and fingers crossed she soon realises that the rabbits aren't that interesting and she can't play with them! lol


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

cherrie_pie1589 said:


> I think it is just gunna be a case of perseverance with her, i did think about using a shaker bottle so i think i shall try that with her! Only problem is i'm not always at home as i work most days and my dad just normally lets her out in the garden on her own. So she will be free to relish in her rabbit obsessed behaviour! :thumbdown:
> 
> I shall keep trying and fingers crossed she soon realises that the rabbits aren't that interesting and she can't play with them! lol


The thing is with the shaker mybe scare the rabbits mybe i dont know...what are they like when she is doing the barking and stuff??


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Can you put a cover over the rabbits run while you are out so she can't see them? Or put sides on it? I had my bunny in a 6ft tank in my room (it had a mesh lid) and when I was out I put towels around it so my dog couldn't see him.

x


----------



## cherrie_pie1589 (Mar 2, 2009)

To my surprise the rabbits aren't phased by her at all! lol the run and hutch is pretty big so no way of really concealing it  i think the main thing causing the problem was she wasn't really introduced to the rabbits when we first got her and she never got to see them as she was always in the house when they were out. Now i have built the new run with a roof on, the rabbits have been out in the run while she is also in the garden. 

I am just going to have to be very patient and keep trying to teach her that staying away from them means treats and play time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Some good ideas already. You just need to be REALLY firm about it.

Stand by the hutch with her on her lead and give a sharp tug and "no" REALLY firmly stand with her and keep doing it until she calms down when she is calm treat her and say good girl (calmly)

Just do this for 3-4 minutes 4 or 5 times a day and it should help.

Can you ask your dad to just pop her on a lead in the garden for a week or so, it should't take long but it really won't help if she gets away with it sometimes and other times she is not allowed.


----------

